# Ibood: Has anyone ever bought anything from ibood? Are they legit?



## tina27a (31 Dec 2006)

Has anyone ever bought anything from [broken link removed] Are they good to deal with?I've signed up with them and they seem to have great deals but just wondering are they legit?
Also do you get caught for customs charges if you order from them?
__________________


----------



## car (31 Dec 2006)

*Re: Ibood*

Good find. Theyre an EU version of WOOT who do that one deal for one day thing as well but woot are only in the states.
If theyre shipping from the EU (which they seem to be but a mail to them  to confirm wouldnt go amiss) you wont get hit with duty.  From their FAQ delivery is 12.50e to eire.
Went through some of their older offers, must admit, some tidy savings to be had.  [broken link removed] wireless media centre was 249e,  been looking for one of these but cant find one for less then around the 350 mark.


----------



## tina27a (31 Dec 2006)

*Re: Ibood*

thanks for that car.As far as i know they are a swedish crowd so of course i didn't think of the european connection ,so your right i don't think there would be customs charges.


----------



## bobk (22 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ibood*

They are Dutch.

I bought a hard drive of them, was a bit slow in arriving, but can't fault the prices or quality of merchandise

No customs charge


----------



## CCOVICH (22 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ibood*

Anyone else having problems receiving e-mails from ibood?


----------



## bobk (22 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ibood*

Yes,

I haven't recieved any in over a month.


----------



## car (22 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ibood*

me too.  been manually checking last few days. no email contact on their website either.   hmmm.


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ibood*

Me too. To be honest, some of their deals lately have been rather less than spectacular.
Two tubes of shower gel for €19.95 (+ €12.50 p&p)?  

A few comments over on Boards.ie's 'Bargain Alerts' forum:
So what's the verdict on *IBOOD*.COM? 
Read this before you buy from *IBOOD*.com


----------



## CCOVICH (25 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ibood*

Thanks for the links Dr. M.

I've never actually bought anything from them myself.  I'm not sure what I have read there would put me off, but at least I have a better idea as to what to expect.

I have started receiving ibood e-mails again in the past few days.


----------



## DrMoriarty (25 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ibood*

I got one yesterday and the day before, but none today so far. Usually they come just after midnight — logically enough, since the offer expires 24 hours later. Fortunately, I already have a [broken link removed]. 

They're basically the EU equivalent of the US site _Woot!_ — minus the 'wacky' [broken link removed].


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ibood*

Did anyone else go for the €14.95 'mystery box' from Friday/Satuday?

Has it been offered before?  What was in it?


----------



## foxylady (29 Mar 2007)

Today's deal looks great value a 30gb multimedia player for 99 euro and its made by commodore, surprise it hasnt sold out already . 

[broken link removed]


----------



## annamac1 (11 Apr 2007)

Having ordered from IBOOD and being worried about any possible delay, I was delighted to receive my wireless headset for pc within 5 days, delivered by the courier company direct to my house.
Plan to order again as there seem to be some great offers.


----------



## it-boy (5 Jun 2007)

I'm a little bit worried now ... I ordered 4 of those SD flash a couple of weeks ago. I finally received my order but there's only 1 of them. But the docket even says 4!

Do I have any comeback at all if they made a mistake and wont admit it? I sent them an email just now. As has been said above, the site seems to be down at the moment.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jun 2007)

Are you sure that they don't ship items individually a la www.7DayShop.com for example?


----------



## Pique318 (5 Jun 2007)

foxylady said:


> Today's deal looks great value a 30gb multimedia player for 99 euro and its made by commodore, surprise it hasnt sold out already .
> 
> [broken link removed]


 

I bought one of these and tbh it's a perfectly fine piece of kit...'specially for a ton !!

30gb, records from de telly, plays wma & mp3, does all I need and is built like a tank...

OK, it's no iPod but that suits me fine...(don't like being a sheep  )


----------



## it-boy (5 Jun 2007)

I called them and the first time I got through to a guy that seemed a little unsure of what was going on (Could have been IT troubles, the site was down and he said the system wasnt working for him).

I called back a little later on and got talking to another helpful lady who said she would investigate and let me know what was going on.

I received an email just now ackowledging the mistake and saying they'd send the remaing ones out to me later in the week.

Panic over


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jun 2007)

Pique318 said:


> I bought one of these and tbh it's a perfectly fine piece of kit...'specially for a ton !!
> 
> 30gb, records from de telly, plays wma & mp3, does all I need and is built like a tank...
> 
> OK, it's no iPod but that suits me fine...(don't like being a sheep  )


That link seems to go to the current special offer which right now is a piggy bank! 

[broken link removed]


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Jun 2007)

Yeah-some days are better than others.

I was going to buy some after shave just to try out the service, but the delivery charge of €12.50 put me off.

The electronics/computing offers are generally fairly impressive.


----------



## foxylady (6 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> That link seems to go to the current special offer which right now is a piggy bank!
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Offer changes every day.


----------



## shesells (18 Jul 2007)

Ordered 2 Skype phones 12 days ago, delivery said 1-5 working days but got an email today to say only dispatched today. Not amused!!

Got a USB memory stick a couple of months ago and had real problems with it maintaining connection with my pc or laptop. Won't be rushing to buy from them again.


----------



## Pique318 (19 Jul 2007)

They generally do have good deals on things like Media Centre Hard Drives, iPods etc.

Delivery time does appear to be an issue at times but as it's an impulse purchase (only have a day max to make up your mind) it's probably not something you need quickly.

As for a dodgy memory stick, well they just sell it...they're not the manufacturer. Did you contact them asking for a replacement ?


----------



## car (19 Jul 2007)

Ive bought 3 items from ibood.  delivery times varied from 5 days to 20 days.  Once you know the delivery times vary i would advise not to have an expectation, and subsequently not have them dashed.  No problems with the gear I did buy either.   
Note, if purchasing smaller items, they may be sourced cheaper locally due to 12e delivery costs from ibood.


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Jul 2007)

Yeah-the delivery charge makes the lower value items less competitive.

I haven't had the chance to make a higher value purchase yet.


----------



## multipazz (17 Feb 2009)

*iBood Recently mispriced an item check out the link for customer responses*

[broken link removed]


----------



## CCOVICH (17 Feb 2009)

*Re: iBood Recently mispriced an item check out the link for customer responses*

Meh.  Ibood made a mistake (the price certainly seemed to good to be true).  As long as people are refunded in full, I don't see the issue (legal arguments about when a sale is completed aside).  I've used iBood several times without any issues and wouldn't hesitate to use them again.


----------



## iBOOD (24 May 2009)

Dear iBOOD’ians, 

Thank you very much for your feedback.  

Some comments show that iBood has not been able to help some customers to their satisfaction. We regret that this has occurred. We do as best as possible to give a great service to our customers. 

iBood has invested heavily in its service and fulfilments to create the best customer experience possible.

If, unfortunately, things are still not being handled satisfactorily, do not hesitate to contact iBOOD.com through this contact form: 
[broken link removed]

N.Smith  
Web Relations iBOOD.com


----------



## Clohass (25 May 2009)

I have been waiting for a delivery from iBood since 6th May, not that long I know but longer than I was hoping. However the thing that frustrates me is how difficult iBood is to contact, An e-mail to the above address will in my experience be returned as undeliverable, over to you iBood. 

This is the mail system at host zcs1.db.techblue.nl.
I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.
If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.
The mail system
<postmaster@mailer.ibood.com>: mailer.ibood.com

Until iBood provide a consistant and reliable method to contact them with queries issues etc I would not recommend anyone buy off them. All fine if the item is as you expect and is delivered promptly but if not then you will in my experience have a frustrating time.


----------



## G123 (9 Jul 2009)

I have the same problem.

Item not shipped and any emails are returned as 'invalid mail'.

Please take note iBood


----------



## iBOOD (20 Jul 2009)

Dear iBOOD’ians, 

Thank you very much for your feedback.  

We have just tested the funtionality of our contact form and we can conclude that it is fully funtional from now on.

If you have any questions, do not hesitate to contact iBOOD.com through this contact form: 
[broken link removed]

N.Smith  
Web Relations iBOOD.com


----------

